# Audyssey Multeq + PEQ plate amp



## Reese (Jan 12, 2010)

I am looking at a couple of different sub plate amps....some utilize PEQ (rythmix, O audio ex.) others do not.

I have an Onkyo RC-180 with the Audyssey Multieq is supposed to smooth out the response curves and I'm not sure if having the PEQ option would help or hurt or just be an added complication?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Audyssey works best if you give it all the help you can before you use it. Manually eq your sub in first. Find its best spot out of the ones you have available, and if you find you have a particularly prominent peak, use the PEQ to bring it down into line. Once thats done you'll get the absolute best from the Audyssey room eq system.

Its certainly no bad thing to have a PEQ at your disposal :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It can be problematic when you have what is known as cascading crossovers. Audyssey does do an excellent job of taming room irregularities. I would use Audyssey as the primary EQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It can be problematic when you have what is known as cascading crossovers. Audyssey does do an excellent job of taming room irregularities. I would use Audyssey as the primary EQ.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I have to say Ive never had anything but great results from using Audyssey, and combining a PEQ if there is benefit from doing so. Also, once Audyssey is run, you shouldnt use any other EQ afterwards, I would always use Audyssey last to complete the setup.


----------



## Reese (Jan 12, 2010)

In my particular setup the sub can only go in the corner so I'm keeping my fingers crossed in regards to the setup. I'm still playing around with the Onkyo and haven't even run through the calibration yet but I understand what you are saying about addressing any large peaks or dips before running the Audyssey.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

In my room I found that Audyssey corrected all the problems related to room modes from the sub and gave a flat response, Audyssey is certainly my favourite EQ system as it is so easy to use, some level adjusting might be needed with an SPL meter after just to make sure all levels are correct but generally distances/delay times are pretty much spot on!


----------



## Reese (Jan 12, 2010)

I hope the Audyssey works just as well for me. 

My concern is that even Audyssey suggests taking care of large room modes before using thier calibration. My room and sub placement may be just fine but I won't know until its up an running. 

I am leaning towards the O Audio plate amp with boost AND the PEQ. I believe that the Dayton 500 also has these features but you can only choose either to boost or PEQ but not both?????

PS...I plan on using 2 - 12" daytons HFs in a 4-5ft^3 sealed box with some boost as this set up naturally rolls off at about 35hz.


----------

